# iPod touch 4G warten?



## Steve94 (2. November 2009)

Also, ich wollte mir zu Weihnachten einen Ipod touch 3G mit 32GB kaufen und hatte dafür 270€ gespart. Nun hab ich gelesen das irgendwann kurz vor XMas ein neuer 4G rauskommen soll der "richtige" neue Funktionen hat (Kamera?).
Aber ich hab Angst das er viel teurer wird (in der 32GB Version) und 270 nicht mehr ausreichen!
Was soll ich jetzt tun? Schauen das ich noch mögl schnell an einen 3G komme, oder soll ich warten auf 4G?
Meine Kriterien:
270-280 Euro (Mehr auf keinen Fall! Schon 280 wären viel!)
Ich möchte meinen Ipod touch wenn möglich noch in den Weihnachtsfeiertagen bestellen
Möchte wenn möglich den neusten...

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen zu tun?

Danke: Stefan


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

Also es kam doch erst der 3G raus. Ich glaub bis da ein 4G kommt wird es noch ein wenig dauern. Ich hab noch einen 1G mit 8GB und er funktioniert wie ne am ersten Tag. Schonmal über ein iPhone nachgedacht? Für mich eine perfekte steigerung. Bin am überlegen mir eins zu holen.

so far


----------



## Steve94 (2. November 2009)

Also als Schüler kommt für mich ein IPhone auf keinen Fall in Frage!
Und der 3G hat ja kaum neue funktionen bekommen und an vielen stellen im Inet steht das kutz vor Weihnachten ein neuer Ipod touch kommen soll mit RICHTIGEN neuen Funktionen


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

Also ich stehe auch mehr oder minder kurz vor meiner Vertragsverlängerung. Und irgendwie reizt mich das iPhone schon. Aber 40€/Monat sind ne Stange Geld...

Das mit dem iPod vor Weihnachten wird denke ich nicht, da wie gesagt ja erst einer rauskam. Aber bis auf die Tatsache, dass der nun ein wenig schneller ist hat sich nichts geändert. Ich finde meinen 1G übrigens noch am schönsten, einfach weil er hinten flach und eben nicht rund ist.

so far


----------



## Steve94 (2. November 2009)

Ja deiner is immer noch der beste^^! Aber danke für die Beratung, ich hoffe aber trotzdem das es mit 4G vor Xmas noch was wird.
Aber wird der dann teurer (erfahrungsgemäß) als der alte sein? weil wenn erteurer sein wird kauf ich mir sowieso 3G!


----------



## tommyracer01 (4. November 2009)

Ich wollte mir auch einen Ipod touch 3g kaufen. aber da ich sowieso nur die 8gb-Variante kaufen wollte, spare ich jetzt noch etwas, bis der neue mit kamera raus kommt. 
Eigentlich sollte der jetzige 3g schon mit kamera kommen, aber dieser soll angeblich die Qualitätskontrolle nicht bestanden haben, deshalb wurde die kamera wieder rausgenommen. das steht auf vielen internetseiten. 
weiterhin steht immer dabei, dass die 32gb und 64gb bald eine kamera bekommen. wann genau steht nicht dabei. 
aber es steht dabei, das er zum selben preis wie der jetzige kommen soll.

ist schon komisch, dass der nano eine bekommen hat und der touch nicht.


----------



## Steve94 (4. November 2009)

hmm....ich hoffe der mit Kamera schaffts noch vor Weihnachten..!


----------



## tommyracer01 (4. November 2009)

ja hoffentlich.

hier mal ein link: iPod touch: Prototyp mit Kamera war offenbar echt - News - CHIP Online
und ein interview, warum der touch keine kamera bekommen hat: iPod touch 3G: Kamera-Aussparung, Steve Jobs zur fehlenden Kamera und Videos - iPod touch, iPod touch 3G, Geschwindigkeitszuwachs, 80211n-Standard, iPod-Kamera, iPod touch 3G mit iPod-Kamera, Steve Jobs, mobilen Spielekonsole - Apfelnews
das mit der mobilen Spielekonsole halte ich für eine Ausrede. ausserdem hat jede neue mobile spielekonsole (PSP, DSi) eine kamera


----------



## Steve94 (4. November 2009)

Endlich jemand der mich versteht!!^^


----------



## tommyracer01 (4. November 2009)

ja, weil ich ja auch eine ipod touch kaufen wollte. 
naja hoffentlich kommt er noch vor weihnachten oder im januar. 

eigentlich wollte ich mir noch vor weihnachten den mit 8g kaufen, aber ich warte dann noch ab, ob in nächster zeit wirklich ein ipod touch mit cam kommt. 
aber wenns die selbe cam wie beim nano sein sollte, hätte es ja kein problem mit der cam geben dürfen, aber wahrscheinlich wars ne andere. 

hama hat eigentlich auch schon schutzhüllen mit aussparung für die cam vorgestellt. hier sieht mans: https://www.cogodis.de/images/produkte/713882-silconcase-iphone-3g-a.jpg
also die gerüchte werden immer mehr, also wirds wahrscheinlich stimmen, dass einer mit cam noch kommt.

mal so nebenbei: die cam beim ipod nano kann nur videos aufnehmen.


----------



## Steve94 (4. November 2009)

Ja...is schade das die Nanocam nicht fotografieren kann!
Aber bei 3G meine ich macht 8GB relativ wenig Sinn weil die neuen Kopfhörer und die ganzen Hardware Upgrades gibts ja nur ab 32Gig!


----------



## tommyracer01 (4. November 2009)

ja ich weiß, der 8gb ist ja noch der 2g. für mich hätten halt 8gb gereicht. 
aber so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, bekommen auch blos 32gb und 64gb eine cam, also spare ich noch ein wenig und kauf mir den mit cam, wenn er rauskommt.


----------



## Steve94 (5. November 2009)

WAS?! Nur der 32/64 Gig bekommt ne Cam? Das nur die grossen die Hardware Upgrades bekommen haben versteh ich ja noch, aber das nur die teuren die Cam bekommen das ist doch wohl der totale Schwachsinn! Apples 8GB Ipod ist der den sie am meisten verkaufen und dem wollen sie keine Cam geben um den Verkauf zu steigern?!?!


----------



## hzdriver (5. November 2009)

Nicht warten , man könnte ja immer auf das nächst beste warten ! mfg


----------



## Steve94 (5. November 2009)

Endlich mal ne klare Ansage^^


----------



## tommyracer01 (5. November 2009)

also ich warte noch bis januar, falls die gerüchte stimmen. wenn nichts kommt, kauf ich mir den ohne cam.


----------



## midnight (5. November 2009)

Mal ehrlich: Wer braucht ne Kamera? Mich freuts eigentlich, dass Apple die MP3-Player auch nur mit solchen Funktionen ausstattet.
Und warten könnt ihr immer. Gerüchte zu etwas noch neuerem wirds immer geben...

so far


----------



## tommyracer01 (5. November 2009)

also ich finde, dass eine kamera eine interressante neuerung wäre, aber es gibt natürlich auch andere meinungen. und die jetzigen funktionen würden mir auch reichen, aber wenn die gerüchte stimmen, dass es einen zum selben preis mit kamera geben würde, wäre es ärgerlich, wenn ich jetzt den ohne cam kaufen würde und einen monat später kommt einer mit cam.


----------



## Steve94 (5. November 2009)

Ich bin der selben Meinung wie Tommyracer01


----------



## 2084 (8. November 2009)

Bis Weihnachten wird aber immer unwahrscheinlicher, Freitag gabs ein Update im Apple Store und das einzige Neue ist ein iPod Shuffle im polierten Stahllook


----------



## tommyracer01 (9. November 2009)

ja das stimmt. ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. wahrscheinlich kommt er wieder im september nächsten jahres.

übrigens hab ich gelesen, dass einige finden das ein ipod touch mit cam zu nah an das iphone ran käme. finde ich zwar nicht so. Das iphone hat sehr viele funktionen mehr als der touch. finde ich schwachsinn.


----------



## midnight (9. November 2009)

Naja das iPhone hat ein GSM/UMTS und ein GPS-Modul. Ja okay und die Kamera. Aber dann wars das auch.

so far


----------



## we3dm4n (9. November 2009)

was bringt dir denn ein voellig ueberteuerter mp3-Player mit einer "super" 2MP Kamera? Man kann sein Geld auch besser anlegen.


----------



## midnight (9. November 2009)

Völlig überteuert? Zeig mir einen MP3-Player der die Funktionen des iPod hat und weniger kostet. Mein Bruder hatte jetzt einige "günstige" durch und ist maßlos enttäuscht...

so far


----------



## Steve94 (10. November 2009)

Zur Preisdiskussion muss ich sagen das der touch kein MP3 Player im eig. Sinn sein soll sondern wie Apple immer sagt "der Mehrspassdennje Ipod" also eine Art Ipod Gameboy mit den ganzen Apps und Spielen usw. Das gibts bei meines wissens keinem anderen! Natürlich zahlt man auch ein paar Euros fürs Apfel Logo mit aber ich finde für dieses Hammerteil was man dafür bekommt is das echt OK!


----------



## BenF (10. November 2009)

Hätte ich den Fred früher gesehen, hätte ich auch geantwortet, aber egal.
Ich habe vor ca. zwei oder drei Wochen eine Meldung auf Apfeltalk gelesen, dass die Weihnachtsproduktpalette vollständig sei. Demnach siehts eher schlecht aus für den iPod. Schade eigentlich =/


----------



## Steve94 (11. November 2009)

Ja das is wirklich schade! Aber das hoffen werd ich mir mal nicht nehmen lassen!


----------



## donbon (11. November 2009)

@to: hol dir jetzt den 8gb. Billig, du hast was zum spielen und rumprobieren, und beim wiederverkauf kein so großen Wertverlust, wenn du auf nen 4g updatest.


----------



## 2084 (11. November 2009)

STOPP 

Vielleicht doch noch ein Hoffnungsschimmer:


```
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/11/11/new-ipod-touch-rumors/
```


----------



## Steve94 (12. November 2009)

GEIL GEIL GEIL!!!! Danke! Doch noch ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels (obwohl der 3g auch schon super is)! COOL! Vielleicht kann ich zu Weihnachten mit meinem ipod Videos oder Fotos machen!! Naja hoffen wir mal das Apple dieses Gerücht auch in die tat umsetzt! Aber meine grösste Angst is ja eig. nur das der Ipod nich noch teurer wird weil ich einfach nich mehr als 270Euro hab und das 32Gig Ding haben will!


----------



## tommyracer01 (14. November 2009)

Vielleicht doch noch eine Kamera. cool, super nachrichten. Hoffentlich der gleiche Preis.

Zum Thema Preis: Also so teuer finde ich ihn nicht und man muss ja auch nicht die 64 GB Variante haben. Und es gibt wirklich keinen vergleichbaren MP3-Player. Es gibt sehr viele Programme und Spiele für den touch und man kann ihn vielseitig einsetzen.


----------



## Steve94 (15. November 2009)

Ich glaube tommy dabei sind wir einer Meinung!
Aber heutzutage sollten es glaube ich schon 32Gig
sein ! weil mit den Ganzen apps UND der musik
sind 8GB doch etwas schnell voll!


----------



## midnight (15. November 2009)

Also ich hab nen 8er und ich krieg den kaum voll. Apps belegen bei mir gerade mal 170mb.

so far


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

ich rate euch lieber auf die  Ipod.Touch. 4G Version zu warten mit mehr Akkulaufzeit incl. Kamera.

Vor allem die 16Gb  Version 8Gb ist viel zu wenig...


----------



## Gast1111 (16. November 2009)

@midnight
8gb reichen nie im leben aus, wenns bei dir nur 170mb für apps hast dann hast du vllt 3 spiele, selbst die firmware frisst gute 240mb, und hör bitte auf mit deinem so far


----------



## midnight (16. November 2009)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @midnight
> 8gb reichen nie im leben aus, wenns bei dir nur 170mb für apps hast dann hast du vllt 3 spiele, selbst die firmware frisst gute 240mb, und hör bitte auf mit deinem so far


Nö.

Ich kann auf meinem iPod 7gb frei bewirtschaften, den Rest zieht das OS so weg. Ich habe eine Menge Spiele und Programme drauf, nur haben die meisten davon zwischen 500kb und 10mb.

so far


----------



## Gast1111 (17. November 2009)

haha dann hast du sicher so derbst geile spiele mit hoher suchtgefahr wie tetris bei denen man nach etwa 0sekunden keinen bock mehr hat. RESPEKT
so near


----------



## midnight (17. November 2009)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> haha dann hast du sicher so derbst geile spiele mit hoher suchtgefahr wie tetris bei denen man nach etwa 0sekunden keinen bock mehr hat. RESPEKT
> so near



Würdest du bitte aufhören sonn schwachsinn zu reden? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


so far


----------



## tommyracer01 (17. November 2009)

leider gibt es ja keine 16 GB version vom 3g. wenn es eine 16 Gb gegeben hätte, hätte ich mir die gekauft. 16 Gb hätten mir gereicht. Ihc weiß den genauen umfang meiner musiksamlung nicht, also in Gb.


----------



## _hellgate_ (17. November 2009)

schwachsinn 8 gb reichen dicke für pics videos und games der rest ins poserei

und was ist das für ein mist den Wa1lock schreibt?

die ersten beiden Einträge dir. für´n ***


----------



## tommyracer01 (18. November 2009)

also die musiksamlung wird zwar immer größer, aber die alte musik hört man ja auch nicht mehr, die kann man dann runterwerfen und neue rauf tun. 

Mit der größe der apps kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## der Türke (19. November 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> schwachsinn 8 gb reichen dicke für pics videos und games der rest ins poserei
> 
> und was ist das für ein mist den Wa1lock schreibt?
> 
> die ersten beiden Einträge dir. für´n ***




nöö...!

ich habe 8Gb davon sind 2Gb nur lieder 1,6Gb spiele un programme 2Gb Bilder und 1,8Gb filme reichen net....!

mal so ne frage neben bei da es bei Chip steht ist Jailbreaken legal?


----------



## Steve94 (20. November 2009)

Es ist nicht wirklich legal es befindet sich so in einer rechtlichen grauzone!
Aber du handelst auf alle fälle gegen Apples AGB!


----------



## der Türke (25. November 2009)

AGB PAH! kennst du schon die neue AGB von MSN das was die Betreiben ist Illegal!


----------



## Steve94 (26. November 2009)

Was steht denn besonderes in den MSN AGBs?


----------



## Bene11660 (27. Juli 2010)

Der Jailbreak wurde in den USA als legal erklärt  :
Apples Einstellung zum Jailbreak | BENM.AT
Werde auch auf den Ipod Touch 4 warten wegen dem neuen
A4 Prozessor der im Iphone 4 und im iPad vorhanden ist.


----------

